# New /old Colt.



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Well today I bought another Colt. But this not a 1911, Its a Mule ear SxS shot gun . A coach gun . Made sometime between 1878 -1883 I going to sent to Colt and pay 100 for the information. I had this gun checked by to other besides my self I rated 85% they both said 90 at least. Its mine I will bring home in morning. I was on my bike and couldn't pick up. If I stop with the gun I could afford a cam to take pictures. Look out when I do.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Very interesting. Any pics???


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

congrads to you and a hats off to boot. I'm jealous you didn't tell me so I could have put it in my collection.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Going to let you slide because you were on the bike this time. So you have to post double pictures when you get it. Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

*Here's an old/new 1950's pre 70's series Colt*

*....:mrgreen: *







:smt1099


----------

